# DRI offer to refund points for Mexico travel



## barndweller (Apr 28, 2009)

I just checked the DRI website and Diamond is offering a full refund of points to anyone who had booked travel to Mexico in the next 14 days. None of the exchange companies have been as generous.

From the website:




> We are currently offering all Diamond Resorts International® members travelling to one of our affiliated resorts in Mexico within the next 14 days a full points refund if they wish to cancel. We are in the process of contacting these members however they are welcome to contact our call centers for an update or to arrange the cancellation.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Great move*

Bravo!  Great move by DRI to protect their owners in a true emergency situation. Impressive.


----------

